
Show HN: Nekøyume – Decentralized Fantasy Role-Playing Game - shinvee
https://nekoyu.me/
======
dozzie
How blockchain helps in decentralization here? Or is it just hype train
riding?

~~~
shinvee
In this game, I didn't use any centralized server or Oracle to implement MMO
game. Every player has every activity information using blockchain. It helps
Nekoyume decentralized. If you want to get details, please see the white
paper.
[https://nekoyu.me/docs/white_paper.pdf](https://nekoyu.me/docs/white_paper.pdf)

~~~
dozzie
> Every player has every activity information using blockchain. It helps
> Nekoyume decentralized.

It helps _how exactly_? Why nothing else, like distributed hash table or
gossip protocol, would work?

~~~
shinvee
I think that I don't need to educate what is blockchain. Could you give me
another decentralized role-playing game which isn't using blockchain? If you
can not, it is explained. Right? :)

~~~
dozzie
No. You couldn't justify using expensive document timestamping system, so with
the hype around blockchain I can assume that you don't know what you need it
for and thus put it into use completely unnecessarily, just because it's hype
now.

~~~
shinvee
Hey, I think you don't understand what blockchain is. This is the reason why
you mentioned distributed hash table. :( Can you explain how can I make
trusted mmo lifecycle database if the system requires anyone can participate
the node? I think you can't solve. If you can, explain it.

I think that you are feeling good when you scoff something new. It's not
productive communication.

~~~
dozzie
> Hey, I think you don't understand what blockchain is. This is the reason why
> you mentioned distributed hash table. :(

Oh, I understand blockchain quite well. Well enough to see when it's forced
into the role of DHT or some other protocol/structure that by itself was cheap
and efficient.

> Can you explain how can I make trusted mmo lifecycle database if the system
> requires anyone can participate the node? I think you can't solve. If you
> can, explain it.

With the vaguene requirements you have used here, just put a digital signature
on the data and you're done.

As I said, you haven't described why you need _blockchain in particular_. You
try to defend it by saying that _you_ don't see any other way to implement a
distributed data store for your game, but it means nothing, especially with
the numbers of people blinded by blockchain hype. If you used just about any
other distributed protocol, I wouldn't even bat an eye, but with blockchain
you don't get the benefit of the doubt.

> I think that you are feeling good when you scoff something new.

No, just when I scoff somebody who uses the wrong thing in the wrong way for
the wrong reasons.

~~~
shinvee
> With the vaguene requirements you have used here, just put a digital
> signature on the data and you're done.

Signatures ensure the integrity of the data, but more consensus is needed to
ensure that the data is not deleted and is well maintained on the network.
Your answer isn't enough to solve my problem. Although blockchain is not the
only correct answer, blockchain is one of the solutions.

I don't say that blockchain is only and the best solution I think. If you
think the better solution, let me know. scoffing isn't productive.

~~~
dozzie
> Signatures ensure the integrity of the data, but more consensus is needed to
> ensure that the data is not deleted and is well maintained on the network.

DHT (with data duplication, obviously), I said already. Or gossip protocol.
You don't need consensus, and blockchain doesn't give you one either.

> Your answer isn't enough to solve my problem.

As you have stated the problem? Yes, it is enough.

Maybe there are some requirements that make a timestamping protocol necessary,
but you haven't provided any. As I said previously, if you use blockchain,
_you have to defend your choice_ , because most of the people who build on top
of it don't understand it, use it in stupid ways, and just want something
trendy for the sake of being trendy. You need to prove that you aren't one of
them and that you are competent with it.

> Although blockchain is not the only correct answer, blockchain is one of the
> solutions.

Very expensive solution, applied because you don't understand what it is and
why and when would you need one (if you did, you'd explain the necessity for
blockchain long time ago).

~~~
shinvee
So you are claiming expensive timestamping protocol, right? Yes, maybe I don't
need to use proof of work. but my deterministic random consensus requires PoW
for some reason. If you can suggest an alternative for that, I'm very happy
for that. (The reason why I need to use proof of work is described in the
white paper)

~~~
dozzie
> [...] my deterministic random consensus [...]

Dude, learn some terminology first. Random is very much the opposite of
deterministic. Otherwise you're just spouting garbage.

~~~
shinvee
Read white paper.

